
Space K - dcposch
https://blog.dcpos.ch/space-k
======
jcr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

>" _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they
're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon._"

~~~
dcposch
Most, not all.

This story is about political money in Silicon Valley. I think it's relevant
to a lot of people here on Hacker News, because many of us work for one of
these guys.

One effect of cap tables is that when things go well, someone else is
typically making a specific multiple of whatever you're making. Say you're an
early employee at Company X and you really work hard and ship something great,
and that makes Company X more valuable. Your stake in the company has
appreciated---but someone else, typically a founder or VC, has made exactly
20x or 50x or 100x as much!

Those people are in a position of power. They have a lot of leverage. If
they're using that clout to advance a specific political agenda, maybe you
want to know what the agenda is?

What I'm trying to do is show people that political contributions are public
records and show people how to search them and make sense of them.

